# DIY Camo



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

How many of you guys on PT DIY camo on your rifles???? I use to wrap my rifles in camo while hunting, but recently have decided to rattle can 'em instead. I started off today by painting my 870 express shotgun, since it is the cheapest thing I have and wouldn't matter if I royally screw it up. It turned out pretty good, I learned alot from the process. I made 3 rookie mistakes, moving the thing too soon after painting twice and not taping off the rubber butt pad, but overall it turned out pretty nice. Better than expected I would say. I'm waiting for it to dry good before re-assembly then I will post pics here. I used a combo of net and local leaves for the pattern. Anyways, Lets see some of your DIY projects, I am very interesting in the patterns other people are getting and what they are using for stencils. Hopefully pics will be up in the next 24 hrs.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

This is it


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That will do the job.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Only problem I see is you got the towel all dirty and that will make the wife mad. Shotty looks good though.


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

some details


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

last one


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks great!!!


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

What type of paint did you use on the Barrel and reciever???


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks good from here and besides its not called a screw up it is called base paint.


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

Patty said:


> What type of paint did you use on the Barrel and reciever???


I just used runtoleum camo spray paint and clear coat it over twice with krylon clear coat


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Looks good from here and besides its not called a screw up it is called base paint.


Yeah thats the big upside to rattle cans, just $3 for a new color...lol


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

As good or better than a factory camo job on a Mossberg I used to have. If it chips off, you'll be able to touch it up, too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2014)

That's some nice lookin camo! Good job!


----------

